
DIVINE Project - Create Websites From Photoshop To Wordpress - toni
http://www.divine-project.com/
======
qeorge
The third screenshot on the "how it works" page has a disturbing message:

"Free version. Images will display in GIF format."

That's a dealbreaker. I would have been livid if I'd gone through the whole
process only to discover this on the last step, not to mention the homepage
states the product is "Absolutely free".

If this product worked it would save me boatloads of time. I'm hoping someone
gets this right soon.

made a whole site

------
cb33
Any word on how accurate/useful this tool is? I've tried products like
SiteGrinder in the past and they don't work as well as advertised.

~~~
reedlaw
My first experience did not work as advertised. I tried to convert an image
into the default arrangement of header, sidebar, content, and footer and the
HTML preview was mangled in my default browser (Chrome). I'm afraid I don't
have time for further experiment to see if it's my fault. The tutorial on the
site is not clear at all.

------
mjnaus
doesn't fly on a Mac....

